# Neuer Schreibtisch - Suche diverse "Gadgets" für Tischoberfläche wie USB 3.0 etc



## m4soN (9. August 2013)

*Neuer Schreibtisch - Suche diverse "Gadgets" für Tischoberfläche wie USB 3.0 etc*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich gerade für das neue Haus einen neuen PC-Tisch plane, suche ich gerade wie wild im Netz nach Möglichen verbaubaren Gadgets für diesen Tisch.

So habe ich mich gerade dafür entschieden einen Runden Einlass für USB 3.0 einzubauen, dazu kommt eine versenkbare Steckdosenleiste und 3 Kabeldurchlässe.

Dennoch habe ich festgestellt, wie schwer es ist hier gute Produkte zu finden und würde euch gerne fragen was ihr zum einen für gute Shops kennt in denen ich sowas noch finde, zusätzlich aber würde mich noch interessieren was ihr verbauen würdet wenn ihr die Möglichkeit hättet?

Mein klares Ziel ist hier eine sehr saubere Verbauung aller Produkte, ein optisches "unsichtbar" machen meiner Kabel und eine cleane Optik der Tischoberfläche zu generieren.

Hier mal die Links zu meinen drei ausgesuchten Produkten. Ich habe leider keine andere USB 3.0 Lösung gefunden welche die Anschlüsse verdeckt 

http://www.amazon.de/Kabeldurchführ...07&sr=8-14&keywords=kabeldurchführung+schwarz
Delock Tisch-Hub: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
revolt Versenkbare Tisch-Steckdosenleiste, 3-fach: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## AnthraX (9. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Schreibtisch - Suche diverse "Gadgets" für Tischoberfläche wie USB 3.0 etc*

Guck mal zB bei Reichelt.de , da gibts auch allerhand Elektrogedöns


----------



## fastcheck (9. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Schreibtisch - Suche diverse "Gadgets" für Tischoberfläche wie USB 3.0 etc*

Oder einfach mal bei Amazon oder Google nach "pc gadget" suchen


----------



## m4soN (9. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Schreibtisch - Suche diverse "Gadgets" für Tischoberfläche wie USB 3.0 etc*

Naja ich will ja keine "Spass-Gadgets" ich möchte sinnvolle Umsetzungen wie Anschlüsse in den Tisch verbauen, sodass unter dem Tisch schön versteckt die Kabel zum Rechner gelegt sind und ich am Tisch zb meinen USB Stick an den Rechner oder mein iPad an die Boxen anschließen kann.

Deswegen die Frage nach weiteren Ideen, vor lauter Planungen und Überlegungen sieht man meist den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Schreibtisch - Suche diverse "Gadgets" für Tischoberfläche wie USB 3.0 etc*

Trinkst du viel Kaffee oder Tee? 
Wenn ja, dann kannst du dir ja so einen kleinen Tassenwärmer in den Schreibtisch einbauen. Natürlich in sicherer Entfernung von Maus und Tastatur. 

Wenn du kein WLAN im Raum hast, könntest du auch einen Switch im Tisch versenken. 

Wenn du einen Laptop hast, könnte man eine Dockingstation integrieren. 

Alternativ evtl. ein Stifthalter.


----------



## m4soN (9. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Schreibtisch - Suche diverse "Gadgets" für Tischoberfläche wie USB 3.0 etc*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Trinkst du viel Kaffee oder Tee?
> Wenn ja, dann kannst du dir ja so einen kleinen Tassenwärmer in den Schreibtisch einbauen. Natürlich in sicherer Entfernung von Maus und Tastatur.
> 
> Wenn du kein WLAN im Raum hast, könntest du auch einen Switch im Tisch versenken.
> ...




Danke für die netten ideen  Den Switch will ich bewusst unter dem Tisch montieren. Hierfür baue ich ein "Regal" in L Form mit Winkeln von unten an die Tischplatte und parke dort versteckt meine Steckdosenleiste und mein Switch/Router. Für mein MacBook habe ich mir schon den Rainstand 360 geholt.

Irgendwas cooles mit passiver Beleuchtung möchte ich noch einfließen lassen


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Schreibtisch - Suche diverse "Gadgets" für Tischoberfläche wie USB 3.0 etc*



> Danke für die netten ideen



Immer wieder gerne! 

Das verrückteste was ich mal bei einem Schreibtisch gesehen habe, war folgendes: 

Die Tastatur war in dem Schreibtisch versenkt worden. Hat man die Tischoberfläche an der Stelle leicht nach unten gedrückt, hat sie sich nach Links quasi unter die andere Oberfläche gefahren, so das man die Tastatur ganz normal benutzen konnte. 



> Irgendwas cooles mit passiver Beleuchtung möchte ich noch einfließen lassen


Steht der Schreibtisch direkt an der Wand? Wenn nein, dann wäre ein LED-Strip mit einstellbaren Farben über die gesamte Schreibtischlänge eine Option. Wenn du ein kleiner Bastler bist, dann dürfte es dir leicht fallen, das ganze mit dem PC zu verbinden, so das die LEDs passend zur Musik pulsieren. 

Ansonsten kannst du ja ein HDD Dockingstation noch einbauen.


----------



## nick9999 (15. August 2013)

Falls du Kopfhörer oder Micro nutzt könntest du auch Audio Anschlüsse verbauen, oder einem Cardreader.


----------

